# alternative species for a malawi tank?



## padlock 08 (Jul 31, 2008)

im interested in keeping one oir two "different" fish in my malawi tank the list is a follows but not in any particular order of my favorites:

Mastacembelus sp. rosette (eel): does anyone have any experience of this, how big does it grow, diet etc.

Labeo cylindricus: is this an algae eater that could be used to control algae instead of pleco's?

Malawispongia echinoides: size, diet, is it suitable for a cichlid tank?

malawi crab: same as all the above really

thanks for any replies


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

don't know about the above but here are some that I have used:
rainbowfish---as long as the tank is big enough they tend to be ignored
petricola cats---cool 
clown loaches---get big but cool too, need a group. 
garra rufa---feisty and can hold its own, great algae eater/scavenger
tiger barbs---good with more mellow africans that can not ingest them
I would think the crab would be eaten when it molts and I think the sponge would be devoured, but never tried either.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

As far as the eel Ihave been looking for a rosette eel for quite some time without luck. I have tire track ees in with my Mbuna and I love them. They started out hiding all the time but after a few weeks they are coming out alot now. The sponge will starve and die in a aquarium with out specific target feeding. And the previous poster was right about the crab it will kill fish untill it sheds its shell then it will be eaten. Also with crabs or eels make sure you have a tight fitting lid as they are escape artists. The eels will do well if fed mealworms or ghost shrimp or frozen silversides. Mine have even started to eat frozen whole krill. They like earthworms the best. I think the rosette eel is one of the smaller ones but my tire track eels can get up to 3 feet.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

go with some syno multicats... :thumb: how big is your tank?


----------



## padlock 08 (Jul 31, 2008)

ok thanks, i was really lookeing more for native species from the lake, my tank is 48" x 17" x 18" l x b h. i already have an 8" syno ocellifer and a 6" syno euptera and really like them, i was just looking for some malawi species, does any1 know how big the rosette eel grows i wouldnt want any fish devoured  i am prepared to feed bait worms from a local angling store


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

I would definately add the Eel. I think they are the smaller species of eel. Even if they are not they will not be able to eat large mbuna. My tire tracks will grow to up to 3 feet and will still not be able to take full size haps and mbuna. They will help with fry population though. There are some minnow type species from the lake that you could add not sure what species.


----------



## padlock 08 (Jul 31, 2008)

yes i think i will start looking for a rosette eel and add it to my tank once all my mbuna juvie's are full grown :thumb: thanks everyone for all the help and advice you have given me :thumb:


----------

